# Is i1 Basic Pro (latest) compatible with HCFR?



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Guys, I'm considering a change of plan. Instead of getting Calman and Colormunki, I'm going to try to get my grubby little hands on an i1 Pro and simply use the free HCFR software (for a while). I'm not intimidated by spooky technical things. lol I simply feel that acquiring the best instrument I can (Nist certified i1pro) is probably worth it, even if I have to temporarily sacrifice the more convenient software niceties. 

Can anyone confirm that the newest version of the i1 Pro is still compatible with the HCFR software in all the ways relevant to my desired use? I'm a bit rusty on my French. lol 

Thank you, thank you,
-Jonathan

Update: I am considering the i1 EOBASUV Basic Pro UV from Amazon. Seems to be relatively cheap right now. Anyone know if this would work with both HCFR and Calman? I can stretch my budget a bit to grab that and also a tripod mount from Spectracal. Just making sure.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't used HCFR in years so I cannot answer your question. :dontknow: But I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Boy I hope so cuz' I'm gettin' trigger happy. lol I'm gonna take just a little bit of time to make sure it's okay. 

Is anybody here using the UV cut version of the I1 Pro? I've read that it's okay because apparently the incoming light passes through a hole in the filter. ? And I've read that Xrite and Spectracal has both said the UV cut is acceptable and re-certifiable. Just like to confirm things. Any of you guys using the i1 Pro? Any opinions on UV cut or not? Just making sure I'm not missing anything. I uh... tend to miss the obvious stuff sometimes. lol 

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I have used two separate i1Pro meters. My older one was a revision B and was a bit slower. I sold that one to wbassett (Bill). My newer one came right from SpectraCal. Neither of them are the UV cut model.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Ah. I think the UV cut will be fine from what I've been reading. Seems the demand for the UV cut version is lower (or the supply greater), and the price seems to be lower on places like Amazon. If I remember right, it looked to be somewhere between 50 and 100 bucks cheaper, even though it's the same meter. Gonna save me some money there.


----------

